# found fly box



## salmoholic (Dec 15, 2007)

while fishing the Strawberry river I came across a loaded box e mail description I'll return it to its owner


----------



## tap (Jun 27, 2008)

Salmoholic,

You should have a pm if I did it correctly. I'm crossing my fingers that it was my box.

How was the fishing down there anyway?

Thanks in advance if it's mine,

Tap


----------



## salmoholic (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey Tap sent a pm I hope, haven't heard from you yet. I'll be out of town til Monday I'll check back then. Enjoy the weekend go fishing if you can


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Apparently I'm not the only fool that lost a box over there. PM sent. By the way, whether it is my box or someone else's, you are to be commended for trying to contact the owner. It gives me faith that all is not lost in this crazy world!


----------



## salmoholic (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey rjefre got your pm not your box in my possession. Never heard back from tap. Glad to restore your faith. I just think of it as river karma I guess besides I'd hope some one would do the same for me.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

A dropped a small box and didn't notice it. A gentleman started walking upstream with something in his hand about the time I went to tie on a new fly and I had this search everything look on. He knew it was mine. I could identify everything in the box. That was very nice for him to do that for me!


----------

